# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Πρόβλημα με Sony Ericsson C905

## Danza

Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργούσε θαυμάσια μέχρι προχτές αλλά είχε ένα κακό....

Ήταν branded με την τρισκατάρατη βοοοοοοονταφον! Αφού λοιπόν έβαζα κάρτα έμπαινε μόνο του στο ίντερνετ και κατέβαζε ενημερώσεις με αποτέλεσμα να μου αδειάζει την κάρτα!  :Thumbdown: 

Κατέργησα ρυθμίσεις wap και μετά είχα άλλο πρόβλημα κάθε 3 και λίγο ζήταγε να κάνει λήψη τις ρυθμίσεις για να μπορεί να συνδεθεί, σε σημείο να κοιμάμαι το βράδυ και το πρωί που ξυπνάω να βρήσκω 40 μετρημένες ειδοποιήσεις!

Τα πήρα στο κρανίο και το flashαρα με το λογισμικό της sony ericsson, το γνήσιο και όχι καμιά μαιμού!
Την πρώτη μέρα αφού λοιπόν δεν υπήρχε ίχνος της βόνταφον στο τηλέφωνο άρχισαν τα παλαβά του στύλ, να λειτουργούν όλα και η οθόνη να ανάβει όποτε το θυμάται, μιλούσα και έσβηνε η οθόνη, πήγαινα να στείλω sms και έσβηνε η οθόνη κλπ κλπ....

Ξαναέβαλα της βόνταφον το λογισμικό και έστρωσε. Ξαναέβαλα το δικό του και ξανά τα ίδια.....
Τι συμβαίνει ρε παιδιά έχω τρελαθεί εντελώς! Απο Hardware δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και δεν θέλω να το παω σε service γιατί θα μου το κάνουν πάλι branded και δεν έχω καμία όρεξη!


 :Crying:

----------


## rep

1ον..δεν υπαρχουν λογισμικα μαιμου....2ον πως το εκανες αναβαθμηση 3 φορες την ιδια μερα την μια πανω απο την αλλη και καταφερες να βγαλεις και το μενου απο Vodafone (με τι προγραμμα???)??και 3ον λιγο δυσκολα δεν δουλευει η οθονη λογο λογισμικου...

----------


## Danza

> 1ον..δεν υπαρχουν λογισμικα μαιμου....2ον πως το εκανες αναβαθμηση 3 φορες την ιδια μερα την μια πανω απο την αλλη και καταφερες να βγαλεις και το μενου απο Vodafone (με τι προγραμμα???)??και 3ον λιγο δυσκολα δεν δουλευει η οθονη λογο λογισμικου...



1. Μην πάρεις και όρκο.... Τα ίδια λένε για windows κλπ αλλά βλέπεις τι γίνεται....
2. Update Service 2.11.7.13, με την εξής διαδικασία, α) βγάζουμε/βάζουμε μπαταρία, β)βάζουμε το καλώδιο USB ενώ πατάμε το C, γ) ξεκινάει μόνο του να αναβαθμίσει το λογισμικό (reflash). Αυτό δεν έγινε ίδια μέρα φίλε μου έγινε την επόμενη, την επομένη δλδ ξαναέβαλα της βόνταφον και έστρωσε....
3. Λίγο δύσκολο το ξέρω αλλά να που συμβαίνει, τόσο καιρό απο hardware δεν είχε πρόβλημα ούτε μου έπεσε κάτω, ούτε σε υγρασίες είναι εκτεθημένο....

Μόλις το αναβάθμισα παρουσιάστηκε.....

----------


## leosedf

Με το update service τα έκανες αυτά?
Customisation καινούριο πέρασες?
Για αυτές τις διαδικασίες καλό θα ήταν να έχεις κάποιο software π.χ. Setool, EMMA κλπ.

----------


## Danza

> Με το update service τα έκανες αυτά?
> Customisation καινούριο πέρασες?
> Για αυτές τις διαδικασίες καλό θα ήταν να έχεις κάποιο software π.χ. Setool, EMMA κλπ.



Μπα όχι μόνο με το update service το έκανα.... Μπορείς να δώσεις info??

----------


## leosedf

http://forums.se-nse.net/topic/13115-setool2-lite/

Δεν ξέρω αν στην δωρεάν έκδοση του υποστηρίζει αυτό το μοντέλο μιας και είναι παλιότερη έκδοση.

----------


## Danza

> http://forums.se-nse.net/topic/13115-setool2-lite/
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν στην δωρεάν έκδοση του υποστηρίζει αυτό το μοντέλο μιας και είναι παλιότερη έκδοση.



Όλα τα λινκ είναι down Κώστα...... Δυστηχώς! Αλλά το βρήκα απο άλλο site.... Μισό να το κατεβάσω και λεω εντυπώσεις!

----------


## vivident

debrand με το προγραμμα της sony δεν μπορεις. 100%
Και μετα πως το εκανες downgrade σε βονταφον?
Θες να μας τρελανεις?  :Lol: 
Μπορεις να πεις πως το ξαναπερασες?

----------


## takisegio

a2 uploader θελεις και ψαξε απο 4shared ta firmware adriatic generik για τα ελληνικα

----------


## vivident

Απο εδω το fs http://www.4shared.com/file/gQ-IWlI4/C905_R1FA035_FS_ADRIATIC_RED53.htm
Και το main kai custom απο εδω http://www.4shared.com/file/jx2jkk1y..._FS_Custom.htm

----------


## Danza

> debrand με το προγραμμα της sony δεν μπορεις. 100%
> Και μετα πως το εκανες downgrade σε βονταφον?
> Θες να μας τρελανεις? 
> Μπορεις να πεις πως το ξαναπερασες?



Εφόσον δεν μπορώ με της sony για βρές μου εσύ ένα πρόγραμμα να το κάνω να ηρεμήσω!
Το έκανα με την βοήθεια ενος φίλου μου που για να μου την σπάσει μου ξαναπέρασε την @@ριά της βόνταφον μέσα λέγοντας μου να μην ασχολούμαι γιατί δεν γίνεται!
Επειδή όμως εγώ έχω πολύ μεγάλο πείσμα και θα το κάνω ο κόσμος να ρθεί τούμπα το ξαναflashαρα και έχω το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα!

Αν ήθελα να σας τρελάνω θα το έκανα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια αλλά επειδή δεν εχω τέτοια πρόθεση για δώστε μια βοήθεια  :Very Happy:

----------


## takisegio

> a2 uploader θελεις και ψαξε απο 4shared ta firmware adriatic generik για τα ελληνικα



εχω κανει καμια 80αρια τηλεφωνα debrand δεν εχουν παρουσιασει προβλημα

----------


## vivident

Λοιπον τα περνουμε απο την αρχη.
1ον κατεβαζεις το a2uploader. http://www.mediafire.com/?2nauim5e7lro7b5
2ον κατεβαζεις τα αρχεια απο το προηγουμενο ποστ.
3ον απο το δευτερο κρατας μονο το main και το custom το fs το σβηνεις αλλιως ελληνικα γιοκ.
4ον ανοιγεις το προγραμμα add βαζεις τα main kai fs και πατας flash
5ον βγαζεις βαζεις την μπαταρια c και καλωδιο και περιμενεις οσο φορτωνει.
6ον πατας file system tool και μπαινεις tpa-preset-custom και βαζεις τα αρχεια απο τον φακελο custom.
7ον κλεινεις το file system και ανοιγεις το τηλεφωνο.
Ετοιμος.
Οποιο προβλημα εχεις ρωτας.  :Smile:

----------

Danza (22-08-11), 

leosedf (29-08-11)

----------


## takisegio

+1000 αλανθαστη μεθοδος τωρα αν συνεχισει αν σβηνει η οθονη θα χρειαστει αλλαγη μπορει να ειναι καποια version που λειτουργει με αλλο firmware και αναβοσβηνει,προσωπικα δεν μου εχει τυχει σε κανενα c905

----------


## Danza

Παλικάρια σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Αύριο μετά την δουλειά θα έρθω να το κάνω! Ότι πρόβλημα (αν αντιμετωπίσω) θα σας ενημερώσω!

----------


## Danza

Αλλαγή σχεδίων.... Έκατσα λίγο που βρήκα χρόνο τώρα και μου βγάζει μήνυμα κάτω Άγνωστη συσκευή USB! γκρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ

Edit: Το έφτιαξα, λίγο βρώμικες επαφές ήταν..... χαχαχαχα Κάντε προσευχή ξεκίνησε!

----------


## vivident

Δημητρη τελικα δεν μας ειπες αποτελεσματα.
Εσκασε και γεμισε smd το σπιτι? ή δουλεψε?

----------


## Danza

Παιδιά συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση!

Δούλεψε κανονικά και ούτε ξανακόλλησε η οθόνη με τις οδηγίες που μου έδωσες!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## stamatis1190

> Λοιπον τα περνουμε απο την αρχη.
> 1ον κατεβαζεις το a2uploader. http://www.mediafire.com/?2nauim5e7lro7b5
> 2ον κατεβαζεις τα αρχεια απο το προηγουμενο ποστ.
> 3ον απο το δευτερο κρατας μονο το main και το custom το fs το σβηνεις αλλιως ελληνικα γιοκ.
> 4ον ανοιγεις το προγραμμα add βαζεις τα main kai fs και πατας flash
> 5ον βγαζεις βαζεις την μπαταρια c και καλωδιο και περιμενεις οσο φορτωνει.
> 6ον πατας file system tool και μπαινεις tpa-preset-custom και βαζεις τα αρχεια απο τον φακελο custom.
> 7ον κλεινεις το file system και ανοιγεις το τηλεφωνο.
> Ετοιμος.
> Οποιο προβλημα εχεις ρωτας.



σε εμενα δεν εχει πιασει

----------


## leosedf

Λογικό δεν είναι?



btw 3 χρονών θέμα ξύπνησες.

----------


## stamatis1190

> Λογικό δεν είναι?
> 
> 
> 
> btw 3 χρονών θέμα ξύπνησες.



 den iparxi kati allo?

----------


## rep

τι πρόβλημα εχεις ακριβος?

----------


## leosedf

> den iparxi kati allo?



Όχι Greeklish.!
http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules

----------


## stamatis1190

> τι πρόβλημα εχεις ακριβος?



με το που ανοιγω την οθόνη αυτή γίνεται μαυρη  και πρέπει να περιμένω λεπτα μέχρι να εμφανίστη ξανά. το ίδιο γίνετε όταν πάω να την κλήσω.

----------


## rep

μαλλον δεν ειναι απο αναβαθμιση  αλλα απο το φλεξ.

----------


## stamatis1190

> μαλλον δεν ειναι απο αναβαθμιση  αλλα απο το φλεξ.




δεν ειναι γιατι την εχω αλλαξη

----------


## Dervisis

Καλησπέρα. Έχει μήπως κανείς τα αρχεία να μου τα στείλει για να βάλω ελληνικά σε C905 που μου έχει σπάσει τα νευρα ρε παιδία? Τα link δεν λειτουργούν (λογικό αφού είναι παλιά.) καμία ιδέα πώς να του βάλω ελληνικά?

----------

